# About.com- FDA Approval Sought for Rifaximin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Salix Pharmaceuticals has submitted an application to approve the antibiotic Xifaxin (rifaximin) as a treatment for "non-constipated IBS" and "IBS-related bloating". The company has asked for a 'Priority Review' of the application which requires the FDA to make a determination within 60 days.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

